# Trivia 4/27



## luckytrim (Apr 27, 2019)

trivia 4/27
DID YOU KNOW ...
Pet ownership is higher than it has ever been, with almost 60%  of American
households having at least one.

1. Who Am I ??
I did not let a prison record slow me down. I became the most  recognizable
boxing promoter in the world. I am known for being  controversial and for my
flamboyant hair style.
2. In what year was Tony Blair first elected PM?
3. What Beatles song contains this lyric ?
"I was alone, I took a ride, I didn't know what I would find  there".
4. Strange Words are These !
The Doctor tells me I have strong case of Ephelides, and to  wear a big
hat....
What's my problem.
5. How many states had to ratify the original Constitution for  it to become
the law
  a. - 7
  b. - 9
  c. - 11
  d. - 13
6. What is the scientific name for a pet dog?
7. Can you name the TV series couple who were "Married 100  years" ?
8. The Rialto in Venice, the Charles in Prague, the Millennium  in London are 
all examples of what type of structure?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The average American adult will move  over 11 times during a  lifetime.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. I am Don King
2. - 1997
3. Got To Get You Into My Life
4. Freckles due to Sunlight
5. - b
6.  Canis Lupus Familiaris
7. the Munsters
8. Bridges

TRUTH !!
According to the popular stats blog, FiveThirtyEight, the  average American
will move 11.4 times in their lives. This means we can assume  11 homes are
lived in over the course of an American's lives.
According to the 2007 ACS data, once the average person  reaches the age of
18, they are likely to move at least another 9.1 times in  their remaining
lifetime compared to just 2.7 more moves once a person reaches  45 years old.
"Americans move an average of 11.7 times in their lifetime.  

( To the best of my recollection, I’ve moved 19 times since I  was eight, including three different duty stations while in the Navy... How  about you ?? )


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 27, 2019)

I counted 13 different addresses. So 12 moves in my lifetime.  So far.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 27, 2019)

I moved 9 times before I graduated from high school. Without carefully counting, I'm guessing I moved 20 times before we bought this house. This Labor Day will mark 27 years here.

Btw, the fact that Americans move an *average* of 11.7 times does not mean that 11 homes are lived in by Americans. Some have lived in more homes and some fewer; that's what makes an average.


----------

